# 2017 Photo of the Year - Final Four Faceoff



## snowbear (Jan 19, 2018)

As you can see in the oiginal voting thread, we have a four-way tie for the 2017 Photo of the Year.
Please take a moment and vote from one of the finalists.

1. January: "Catch it, if you can" by @r0r5ch4ch






2. February: "Purple Eye!" by @jcdeboever






3. June: "Stormy Peaks" by @kalgra






4. December: "Morning light on the dunes" by @anonymouscuban


----------



## snowbear (Jan 20, 2018)

Saturday voting reminder bump


----------



## Peeb (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks!  Woulda missed it without the bump!!


----------



## tirediron (Jan 21, 2018)

Sunday Bump...


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 21, 2018)

Bump


----------



## snowbear (Jan 22, 2018)

Monday bump


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 22, 2018)

Bump


----------



## snowbear (Jan 23, 2018)

Vote, vote, vote.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 23, 2018)

250+ views and only 37 votes!  Seriously people...


----------



## limr (Jan 23, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> 250+ views and only 37 votes!  Seriously people...



For realz!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 24, 2018)

Vote early & vote often!
(morning bump)


----------



## Designer (Jan 24, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> 250+ views and only 37 votes!  Seriously people...


I just now saw this thread (24 January, 9:05). I'll blame my freshly-varnished floor for preventing me from TPF over the past few days.

Oh, LOOK at the cute puppy!  I just adore puppies!  Cute puppy FTW!  

Regarding the low voter turnout; low voter turnout is the norm on here.

Cute puppy BUMP!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 24, 2018)

When it lists the number of views, doe it list it by members or will one member viewing the thread 5 times be counted as 5 views? I wish people would vote more also. Surely they have an opinion


----------



## snowbear (Jan 24, 2018)

That's a good question.  I guess we could test it out.

Test results  It appears that multiple views by the same login will count once; even if logging off, and back on.  It may be possible a view by the same person on different days will count separately, and I will try tomorrow.

Also, not being logged in does not increment the count, unless it's going by IP Address.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 24, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> When it lists the number of views, doe it list it by members or will one member viewing the thread 5 times be counted as 5 views? I wish people would vote more also. Surely they have an opinion


at least it isn't a four-way tie.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 24, 2018)

Neck and neck down the stretch. When does voting end @snowbear?


----------



## snowbear (Jan 25, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Neck and neck down the stretch. When does voting end @snowbear?


8:46 pm, tomorrow, Eastern.  I use 7-day auto close.  The little tiny print under the poll title tells you.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 26, 2018)

Last day to vote!


----------



## limr (Jan 26, 2018)




----------

